# Euro-Relais



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Does it help to buy a stack of the Euro-Relais tokens, and are they pretty much the same throughout France? That is, are they the same and can be used in all the machines?
If so, where is a good place to buy them and how do the differing prices affect the issue?

In the last two days we have struggled to get water, and it seems that the machines are fairly similar.

thanks
Rog


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Euro Relais bornes are made by Raclet. This is the UK Raclet agent. Its possible they will be able to answer your question or know a man who can.

RACLET LIMITED 
GORRICK - Luckley road 
RG40 4 AU WOKINGHAM - BERKSHIRE 
Tél : 0118.979.1023
e-mail : [email protected]

If the do know we'd be interested in the answer too !

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ivys said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Does it help to buy a stack of the Euro-Relais tokens, and are they pretty much the same throughout France? That is, are they the same and can be used in all the machines?
> If so, where is a good place to buy them and how do the differing prices affect the issue?
> ...


Hi Roger,

There are three main types bornes.

Flot Blue

Raclet

Euro Relais

There are also the locally made ones as well.

I know of at least two types of token and there is of course the ones that take Euro.

Vicarious Books "All the Aires" does tell you what type of borne is at an aire.

That's not a lot of help, you most likely knew that anyway.

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I do tend to have a small supply of Euro relais tokens. If I find somewhere to buy them then I do so, usually making sure I have around 4. Often I have arrived somewhere and the place to obtain tokens is either closed or some distance away.

Having said that there are other types of "Borne" so I do have a few different kinds. There is also a tendancy for some places to use bank cards.

The parking machine at Honfleur takes money and cards but electricity and water are included in the price so do not need tokens once parking is paid for.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro Relais*

Hey,

Never heard of them, what are they?

Trev


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Trev,

Euro Relais or "Borne" are the white machines you find at "Aire de Service" (motorhome/camping-car parking/ overnight places found in France).

These dispense water either free or for a few Euros (or tokens (jetons French) and are also where you can empty grey water and cassette toilets.

However there are other combinations such as "Flot Bleu" which are blue machines, a bit different design to the others.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We rarely have the right tokens for the bornes and they seem to differ from place to place  

The Flot Bleu bornes are more complicated and we have found ones that use:
1Euro coins . . .

4x 50 cent coins . . . 

credit/debit cards directly with instructions in several languages

A credit card payment machine to buy the tokens to use in the adjacent borne and electric hookups (at St Pee sur Nivelle near Biarritz)

some seem to work on a timer others by volume of water dispensed

then there are the artisanal (home-made) bornes that are even more variable

We try and find free ones :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

homenaway said:


> then there are the artisanal (home-made) bornes that are even more variable
> 
> We try and find free ones :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve


I'm glad we're not the only ones who approach bornes with a slight frisson of fear that we'll end up making a complete dog's breakfast of it all. My chief fear is that we'll drop a wheel down the waste water drain and have to be winched out.

I loved Pusser's encounter with a body-operated spray cleaning system !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Steve is right, there are many different types of service point, I think the jetons differ depending on the version you are using. Its always best to head for the nearest 'office de tourisme' or mairie, they usually stock them or know where else you can get them.

For the anoraks heres a few variations of the 'borne', they can all be referred to as a 'Euro-Relais'....

Flot Bleu....









Raclet.....









aireservices....









The older Walther......










There are loads of other variations and locally produced ones, each with their own gallic charm/quirkiness.

....and if you visit Germany you will be confronted with even more types, Sani-Station, Holiday-Clean, ST-San etc etc....



















pete

_I really must get out more :roll: _


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Peejay, an interesting array of pics!

I suspect that it is a good idea to begin "collecting" tokens. I far prefer the cash machines!

Rog


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We noticed more are seeming to go over to the use of cards now - and they do take UK cards, in those that we needed. No one then to break in and try to steal money, or coins...

Although we do have a couple of spares...just in case, but you can bet when you need one, you have the wrong sort.

Carol

And I just realised this thread was a year ago, heyho there may well be some new members who didn't see it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi peejay i would love to see the rest of your holiday photos

Dave P


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Does he not have a link to his photos - if you have an album you will see the link along the bottom strap of his message, as in mine above.

Carol


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> Does he not have a link to his photos - if you have an album you will see the link along the bottom strap of his message, as in mine above.
> 
> Carol


Carol, I think Dave P was taking the 'P' actually :roll: :roll:



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi peejay i would love to see the rest of your holiday photos
> 
> Dave P


On me way round your house now, I've got slide shows as well you know :lol: :lol:

Pete


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Dont know what we'd do without your knowledge Pete
Rob


----------



## 122936 (Apr 29, 2009)

ivys said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Does it help to buy a stack of the Euro-Relais tokens, and are they pretty much the same throughout France? That is, are they the same and can be used in all the machines?
> If so, where is a good place to buy them and how do the differing prices affect the issue?
> ...


Do you know how much it costs - Euro Relais??? Thx for answer!


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

alf1000 said:


> Do you know how much it costs - Euro Relais??? Thx for answer!


I think they range from about one to three or four £/€ but I'm no expert. Hopefully someone will have some real answers. What we have found is that invariably we arrive when the offices that sell the tokens are closed or it's a mission to get to the office. That's why I far prefer cash or cc.

Rog


----------



## 122936 (Apr 29, 2009)

thx, but I think about buying of device, not paying for.. :lol: 
do you know anything about total cost of equipment, without or with: earthworks, costs of concreting etc.. ? Have you any informations or brochures with prizes??


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

alf1000 said:


> thx, but I think about buying of device, not paying for.. :lol:
> do you know anything about total cost of equipment, without or with: earthworks, costs of concreting etc.. ? Have you any informations or brochures with prizes??


Lots of info here or email them for costings...

http://www.aireservices.com/ 
[email protected]

http://flotbleu.com/ 
[email protected]

http://www.walther-fr.com/ 
[email protected]

http://xavier.larquet.free.fr/cc/index.php?rubrique=CC&page=AIRESERVNAV#top

Pete


----------

